# Verbunden mit Internet/ Verbunden mit unbekanntes Netzwerk ?



## ErikStriker (18. Juni 2017)

Ich bin etwas verwirrt unter windows 10 bei Verbindungen Ipv4/Ipv6 hab ich folgendes stehen:

Verbunden mit Internet / Verbunden mit unbekanntes Netzwerk.

Soweit läuft alles super aber wieso bin ich mit 2 netzwerke verbunden ?


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juni 2017)

Bist du über Ethernet oder über WLAN verbunden?


----------



## ErikStriker (19. Juni 2017)

Ethernet


----------



## Matusalem (20. Juni 2017)

Folgende Vermutung (bitte um Rückmeldung wenn ich richtig liege):

Windows versucht jedem angeschlossenen Netzwerk einen Namen zu geben. Unter WLAN ist das recht einfach, da die meisten WLANs über die SSID mit einem Namen versehen werden. Bei Ethernet gibt es keinen Mechanismus, entweder es existiert ein Name als Voreinstellung oder es muss einer eingestellt werden.

Unter Windows 10 kann der Netzwerkname nur noch per Registry verändert werden.
Pfad: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\NetworkList\Profiles 

In der Liste der Profile dann das richtige Netzwerk aussuchen und unter 
ProfileName
einen Namen vergeben.

Das könnte das von Dir beschriebene Problem lösen.


----------

